# Anyone know the owner of the Outdoorsman in Fargo?



## ryans01z28 (Mar 1, 2013)

So back in November I ordered a lower reciever for a custom AR and payed for it in full my buddy ordered the same one exact one as i did (i ordered the same exact as he did i guess) 3-4 months prior to my order and the prices were both the same. It finally showed up a month ago and I went to get it about 2weeks ago and when I got there it had the wrong but stock on it. Fine time to be messing up a AR order so now they tell me they can't get ahold of the company because they are so backed logged and they are also telling me I'm going to have to pay the difference of the new stock. WTF I payed for this in full and I was there when he was on the phone and ordered it. It was priced exactly the same as the 1st one they ordered. It also sat at there shop for a month and they didnt check to see if is was correct or not. I drove 3hrs to go get it (one way) and it was the wrong one. What's going on is since the big shooting the prices have went up so now since THEY screwed up now they want me to cover the extra. So if this is the case I'd like to contact the owner and make him aware of this so if anyone knows his name and number that would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont know the owner, sorry to hear that, generally they have been a pretty good shop to deal with. There is a guy there named Mike that I generally deal with, I dont know if he is the owner but he has allways been helpfull for me in the past.


----------



## ryans01z28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think he's the owner but he's the one that ordered my receiver. I'm pretty sure if they charge me more for this gun and keep feeding me b.s stories they will never get my business again. This is the first and might be the last thing I buy there. :******: I don't want to stir the pot so hopefully everything blows over and I get the right parts


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pick up the phone and call the business... ASK who the owner is... or would you rather us do it.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Pick up the phone and call the business... ASK who the owner is... or would you rather us do it.


Best advice you'll get.

This is not even anywhere close to normal times in the black rifle world so before I 'd talk to anyone I'd put myself in their shoes for a minute.


----------



## ryans01z28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I know is a busy time for the black rifles but I ordered it long before the spike is black rifle sales and on top of it the reciever sat in there back room for a month and they didn't even check to see if it was the correct one now the market has spiked and all hell has broke loose and they are talking about and increase in my price when I've already payed for that paticular reciever in full the day it was ordered. I thought about just calling and asking who the owner is and his phone number but I'm pretty sure they won't give out his number. I just thought I'd take a shot in the dark and make this post


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

His name is Kevin, i've done alot of bis there and the one time i did have an issue they took care of it.... :beer:


----------

